# jd 1209 haybine



## mibob112 (Jun 28, 2010)

i have a jd 1209 haybine that is not level when cutting is there a way to adjust one side of the haybine. thank you


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I would start by looking at your shid shoes on the underside of your haybine on each side.


----------



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

On my 1207, I adjust the springs to get the ride height up a little bit. Like was said before, you might check the shoes on the bottom.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

nosliw said:


> On my 1207, I adjust the springs to get the ride height up a little bit. Like was said before, you might check the shoes on the bottom.


Me too on the springs. I usually cut higher than the max height of the skid plate.

I know this thread is old, but the info is still current.

Mark


----------

